# Trailer repair



## Rural halfwit (21 Feb 2015)

Heya folks. Got a bargain on a trailer sadly wheels are a bit bent to say the least. Would like to replace them. What would be the best size wheel? Sadly I do not know the make of the trailer.

Thanks in advance RH


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 Feb 2015)

Horse trailer, car trailer, tractor trailer, bike trailer?
What configuration of wheels and what size?
Your question is a bit like "who should I marry?".


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2015)

What size wheels are they?

I've picked up a range via eBay. It's the wheel size / hub diameter which matters; 10", 12", etc.


----------



## Rural halfwit (21 Feb 2015)

Thanks DC I'm guessing they are 23'"rims as they are a 20 x1.95 tyre will look on the fleabay


----------



## Puddles (23 Feb 2015)

Any photos?


----------



## paddypete (3 Mar 2015)

you going to use the existing hubs,because they hubs are expensive


----------

